# 2003 A6 quatro front axels



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a 2003 A64.2 quatro. My mechanic said I need to new axles because the boots split. They want to charge $1100 for parts and labor. Is this a fair charge? I live in Michigan.


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: 2003 A6 quatro front axels (cheddardip)*

Is this something I can do myself. I replaced my brakes on the touareg myself. Anyone ever use empi parts?


_Modified by cheddardip at 10:36 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2003 A6 quatro front axels (cheddardip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheddardip* »_I have a 2003 A64.2 quatro. My mechanic said I need to new axles because the boots split. They want to charge $1100 for parts and labor. Is this a fair charge? I live in Michigan.

So the CV Boots ripped? I'd get a second opinion and verify you really do need new axles. It could be just the boots. I just had my front driver side CV Boot replaced for $100. A friend is a tech at an Audi dealership that likes doing side work.


----------

